# Ideal Age of a Stud Dog



## Very_Versace

Hi,
I just got off the phone with my dad, he went to pick up a puppy cockerpoo yesterday for his wife's birthday present. He was speaking to the breeder about how I have a male dobermann 11mths and a dobermann bitch that is 2 on the 28th of this month. He told the breeder that my bitch is going away to a stud dog tomorrow night. The breeder then told my dad I should have taken my dog away for a little while and that when he returned he would of covered my bitch and I would not of needed to go so far afield or pay a stud fee.

My dog is ONLY 11mths old for crying out loud. I chose this stud dog for particular reasons and with regards to paying a stud fee that is to be expected. You do not go into breeding to make money, you do it to help improve the line and only if you have promising dogs yourselves.

But my main query is, Is 11mths old to young to stud a male dog? I was under the impression it was the same age as females, 18mths old, when they have hopefully matured or a bit older if they have not matured. I also did not think you could register a litter unless both sire and dam were over a year old.

Bad breeder me thinks.


----------



## Guest

11 months old isnt even old enough to be hip scored.

I wouldnt use any dog without it being health tested regardless of age.

I cant tell you what age is "right" or "wrong" maybe another member can help you with that? I know I ownt be using my own males until they are at least 18month old and fully health tested.

Good luck. 

ETA: Well you can get a male hip scored before 12months but it wont be databased and its better to do it at a age were the hips have grown.


----------



## Jess2308

This is from a "cockapoo" breeder?

Enough said really...


----------



## claire & the gang

The male dog does have to be 12 months to KC register pups. The age with dogs is lower as they just need mature sperm rather than the bitch who has to be physically mature to withstand the strain of carrying a litter.

That breeder obviously cares more about having a litter to sell than studying suitable lines, paying for the privaledge & being prepared to travel distance to a chosen stud in order to have a good line of pups with best possible chances of bettering your breed.


----------



## Very_Versace

That is what I thought as my bitch had to be a year old to have her tests done but she was actually 17mths before I got her tested.


----------



## Jess2308

claire & the gang said:


> The male dog does have to be 12 months to KC register pups. The age with dogs is lower as they just need mature sperm rather than the bitch who has to be physically mature to withstand the strain of carrying a litter.
> 
> That breeder obviously cares more about having a litter to sell than studying suitable lines, paying for the privaledge & being prepared to travel distance to a chosen stud in order to have a good line of pups with best possible chances of bettering your breed.


Theres not actually any age limit on stud dogs as far as im aware, its bitches that have to be 12 months :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang

My bad...was convinced i`d read somewhere about stud dog minimum age...maybe just invented that idea myself, blonde moment


----------



## Jess2308

claire & the gang said:


> My bad...was convinced i`d read somewhere about stud dog minimum age...maybe just invented that idea myself, blonde moment


:lol:

I do think there should be a minimum age for studs. I often see litters on Champdogs, who refuse to allow ads from bitches under 2 so are very keen to be doing the "right thing", from studs as young as 8 or 9 months


----------



## Very_Versace

8 or 9mths, WHAT!!! My dog has not got a clue about any of it and does not show any interest and he is 11mths. If it was not for a keen eye I would not have noticed my bitch was in season as she is so clean. On taking her to the vets last Tuesday they did a smear and to my suprise I was told I had to get her to her Stud this weekend to have any chance. 

So my point is, my dog did not point this out to me so how are 8 or 9mth old dogs managing it.
Or is my dog just as thick as his skull lol Bless his GIANT paws x


----------



## swarthy

Very_Versace said:


> So my point is, my dog did not point this out to me so how are 8 or 9mth old dogs managing it.
> Or is my dog just as thick as his skull lol Bless his GIANT paws x


Every dog is different - some 4/5 month old dogs are more than capable of mating and producing pups - my boy I rehomed was pinpointing the correct mating times on my girls at about 6 months  my other boy is 26 months and only now he is really realising that girls are different


----------



## Nicky10

I wouldn't use a stud dog under at least 18 months but I'm sure some people use them from 6 months on. I wouldn't use such a young dog like that


----------



## Freyja

The youngest I have ever allowed my dogs to be used as a stud was 2 1/2 and that was Simba as I mated Freyja to him last week. To be honest he wasn't sure what to do even at that age. He would sniff at Freyja lick her then walk of and leave her. When he was with his sister he would try to mount her so he knew what to do just prefered his sister. She isn't in season and is not due until next September so no worries there. He did however get the message and mate Freyja:thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang

The stud i recently took my bitch to was 14months....but he was fully health tested DNA profiled etc

I certainly wouldn`t use one any younger than that


----------



## Burrowzig

Even if the dog were old enough, it can't be sensible to use an inexperienced stud on a bitch who, at 2, is probably being mated for the first time. It must be safer if at least one of them knows what they're doing!


----------



## hawksport

With the state of Dobermann hearts using a dog that young is crazy.


----------



## shazalhasa

As someone has already pointed out, all dogs are different. My own are very different, Benji has only taken an interest in the ladies this year and he's 5 now !!  My other boy Rusty was keen and knew the right time at just 7 months old and as the bitch wasn't around he was trying to hump OH's arm lol
Tux has been trying to hump since he was a baby bless him, he's got a fair while to wait yet though


----------



## Jess2308

One of my puglets from my last litter was humping anything in sight at about 10 weeks old, he really would attempt to mate anything!! And he was a nightmare at the shows if there was a bitch in season, it seemed like he lost all control of himself :lol: And yet my labrador was completely clueless and used to run away from the girls, he is neutered now and seems so much happier as the ladies dont pester him :lol:


----------



## Freyja

Jess2308 said:


> One of my puglets from my last litter was humping anything in sight at about 10 weeks old, he really would attempt to mate anything!! And he was a nightmare at the shows if there was a bitch in season, it seemed like he lost all control of himself :lol: And yet my labrador was completely clueless and used to run away from the girls, he is neutered now and seems so much happier as the ladies dont pester him :lol:


My eldest whippet hasn't got the slightest clue what to do. He is now nearly 11 and castrated but my girls are such little tarts that they still pester him he jsut walks away complaining to himself about their behaviour.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Someone with a lhasa here used her puppy at 7/8 months old on her bitch. We were at a small show and she was telling everyone it was an accident but while most of us were in the ring mum was in the room and so was the owner with a friend. She started telling the friend how 'he really knew what he was doing you should have seen him go.' Now surely if it was an accident you'd stop what is happening not sit back and watch!

So dad is not long out of Puppy at shows and his daughter has just went into Puppy classes...  Because the dad does well at open shows here everyone jumped for a chance at one of his pups but then there is the likes of me who personaly thinks it's disgusting and would stay miles away from any of the pups!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Jess2308 said:


> One of my puglets from my last litter was humping anything in sight at about 10 weeks old, he really would attempt to mate anything!! And he was a nightmare at the shows if there was a bitch in season, it seemed like he lost all control of himself :lol: And yet my labrador was completely clueless and used to run away from the girls, he is neutered now and seems so much happier as the ladies dont pester him :lol:


Saying that though my golden retriever humped most things from 10 weeks old but he never had any idea what to do around a bitch, was never that bothered


----------



## Very_Versace

There are certainly some interesting opinions on this subject. I still feel a stud should be well balanced and emotionally mature before using him to breed. That is just my preference. Dobermann's don't mature until they are between 18mths and 2yrs. I don't know why people need to rush a dog into being a stud, its like trying to rush my 3yr old son into adulthood. I would never attempt that so why do it to my dog who is every much a part of my family and perhaps more reliant on me than my son.


----------



## casandra

The facts on the subject are even more fascinating. Dobermanns are not fully grown as you said until 18-24 months. Therefore accurate hip x-rays cannot be obtained until this time.

Also Dobermanns really are not a breed to be messing around with with regards to breeding. We really need the breeders in this country to step up and start cardio testing prior to breeding and annually thereafter.  We need to have generations in pedigrees being cardio tested (echo/holter) as well, not just the dam/sire. There are two supposed genetic markers for DCM found with one test available and one soon to be available.

Until we have a proper and conclusive genetic test for this disease, these tools are really the only way forward. When 50% or more of the dobermann population will succumb to DCM, not testing is a complete sin to the breed. Any age, 5 months to 15 years, they are all vulnerable.

I would much prefer using an older stud with grand-parents and parents that reached a decent age (at least 10 preferably!)


----------

